# Open incision!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

It's me again! Sorry, I feel like I am always posting one thing or another here...but I guess that's the point of a forum!

Coya got spayed Wednesday and it's been a looooong 4 days. She has been wearing a cone at ALL times when we aren't right by her side, and we have minimized her activity as much as we can but the day after she seemed back to her crazy self again. Just a few minutes ago we noticed that the upper part of her incision is slightly opened. There's no discharge, and I've looked it up and it seems to happen frequently and as long as there's no puss, blood, or swelling it should be fine. I'm a bit concerned. 

I am planning to call the vet first thing tomorrow morning, but in the meantime is this something serious? We have an emergency clinic a town away that we can go to if necessary.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If it isn't discharging then it should be fine. Pop some antiseptic on it and then maybe some liquid bandage. If it's not leaking or infected and she is acting OK, then I wouldn't worry about the vet.


----------

